# Great spots in the Boston area?



## minew_m (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I'm going down to the Ozzfest concert down in Boston (technically Mansfield I guess).  I was just wondering if anyone had some good photo locations or places I should check out while I'm down there.  I'm going there for about a week and I need something to pass the time after the concert.  Thanks in advanced!


----------



## alyeska41 (Jul 10, 2005)

If you go into Boston, Quincy Market, Boston Common, Fenway Park, take the tour of the "Freedom Trail" there are trolleys you can get on and off of all day, take pics at the "historic" locations... USS Consitution.... 

Or if you can go to the south shore of Boston... Hingham and Scituate are lovely, Plymouth and Cape Cod are not far from where you will be...

And north of Boston, Gloucester, and Salem are great places for pics.. 

Happy Shooting


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 10, 2005)

I passed by the grave of Samuel Adams today.


----------



## minew_m (Jul 11, 2005)

alyeska41 said:
			
		

> If you go into Boston, Quincy Market, Boston Common, Fenway Park, take the tour of the "Freedom Trail" there are trolleys you can get on and off of all day, take pics at the "historic" locations... USS Consitution....
> 
> Or if you can go to the south shore of Boston... Hingham and Scituate are lovely, Plymouth and Cape Cod are not far from where you will be...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice.  I never even thought of the Freedom Trail.  I'll definitely have to go take some pictures over there.  I'll be spending most of my time north of Boston, so I'll be sure to check ut Gloucester and Salem.  Thanks once again!


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 11, 2005)

Boston is a great place for photography and I got some nice pictures while I was there but really didn't have the option to wander around on my own. alyeska41 got most of the good ones, you could also get some intereting shots of where the unload all the foreign cars (google maps) and harvard is pretty close by boston.


----------



## minew_m (Jul 13, 2005)

I love shooting cars, that would be ideal for me.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

Christian Science Center...
Has an awesome Refelcting pool and water fountain.
Beautiful chruch also, which always makes for nice shots!


----------

